
1.2B Records Found Exposed Online in a Single Server - smb06
https://www.wired.com/story/billion-records-exposed-online/
======
ga-vu
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21606415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21606415)

